
How to temporarily freeze a process in Linux - snthd
https://superuser.com/questions/485884/can-a-process-be-frozen-temporarily-in-linux?answertab=votes#tab-top
======
snthd
It seems to work with firefox - useful for saving battery when I'm not using
it.

